# Different landscaping, but I like it!



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I saw this online and really like the look:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/readers_tank.php?upload=2816

Looks like something you'd find in the backyard. Very natural!


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

This scape kind of popular in many forums.


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

hmmm would be easy to maintain I guess, however I'll leave it for the good ol boy's


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Ha ha.

I've seen some public aquariums do a natural trash scape with bottles, trash, etc.


----------



## niget2002 (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried to use a beer bottle, but the wife took it out when she got home from work... and she's supposed to be the artsy one.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea, I'm not promoting the trashscape idea... but the bricks work in this case, and the holes even provide places for fish to hide out. It's one of those unexpected designs that work.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If he added a tastefully crushed beer can I think it would be complete.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL.... There ya go!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Um, no. Maybe if he added the mini-old shoe and mini-old tire perhaps.


----------

